# New trapper



## GATrapper2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all I am relatively new to trapping, I live in southwest GA and we have a abundance of of things to trap I have done alot of reasearch and watched many videos on trapping I set a couple of traps the last week of season and in 2 days I had 2 traps dug up so it really hooked me then so I'm really looking forward to getting in to the sport and any tips or tricks to help would be greatly appreciated also wat kind of lures and baits for setting dirt hole traps and flat sets would be good to start with my main target animals are fox coyote bobcats and ****


----------

